# Hello from Phuket Thailand



## bazza bangtao (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello all,

           my name is Barry I am a retired Australian now living in Bangtao Beach (hence the member name) on the beautiful tropical Island of Phuket in South West Thailand. I have been activly making home made smallgoods and pickles for the past 30 years but in recent times and living in Thailandfor almost 4 years  I have only made a few batches of the following - dry cured Bacon, Spanish style Panchetta, Turkish/Armenian Pasterma/Basterma, English style Cumberland Sausages, Thai Sausages both Northern and Southern styles and fermented Pork Thai Sausage known as Neam, and some Dill Cucumbers and Anchovies as they are very expensive here as are most imported goods.  

. The biggest problem facing me and others who are living here is the weather always hot 26c to 42c, wet and with humidity in 70% to 95% range and then getting hold of the ingredients, simple things like Cure#1 and #2 are not available and finding the raw chemicals is also a problem. Even finding things like butchers twine, large casings, some herbs and spices and pure sea salt in bulk all seem to be hard to come by. I have been able to purchase pure Potasium Nitrate - Kno3 in a 1kg pack which I have used to make bacon on many occasions cutting it as you would for Cure#1 @ 6.5g to 100g of sea salt, and have had good results and no ill efects and the product was which have been enjoyed by many of my friends both Thai and expat alike.

     I have purchased a 7kg filling vertical Stainless Steel Sausage Stuffer, a hand grinder a Vacuume sealer and a chest freezer and will start on a small smoke house soon but then again what local wood to use will be a challenge and a learning curve.

     I look forward to reading the many interesting posts on Smoking Meat Forums and will keep you up to date on any progress with the outcome of my adventures in smoking and products that I am able to acquire. Any ideas or help is welcome at all times and will be greatly appreciated.

Baz


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to SMF. Glad have you here with us


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello Bazza and welcome to the fun.  Many good folk here with a load of experience that they are more than willing to share.  If you have specific questions just start a thread and someone with experience will be along soon to offer advice.  looks like you got a pretty good handle on things.  We look forward to your contributions.  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary s (Nov 9, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything   .........   *[/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## seenred (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello Baz and welcome to the forums!  You've found the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  There are plenty of friendly, knowledgeable folks here who really enjoy helping one another.  Looking forward to your input here, and just ask when you need anything...someone here will surely have the answer.

Red


----------



## bazza bangtao (Nov 22, 2013)

*Hello to all,*

*                         and thank you for the nice welcome I look forward to the many great ideas and hints from the forums.*

*Just an update on purchasing Food Grade Sodium Nitrite and Food Grade Sodium Nitrate. I am still unable to find a reasonably priced supplier here in Thailand even though I have been told they exist still no luck locating one. *

*So I have been searching on the Internet and chasing up prices,but so far they are so expensive I have just had to laugh.  Crazy prices like $245USD/ KG delivered express. The best so far from a supplierin Thailand is from Merck Chemicals in Bangkok extra pure Sodium Nitrite $77 USD/Kg and Sodium Nitrate $87 USD/Kg not sure if that includes delivery but their quote says minimum order $300USD. A company I found TD Chemicals in China quoted for both at 1Kg $75 USD, 2Kg $57 USD/Kg, and 4 Kg $43 USD /Kg that includes express delivery to my door not sure how pure it is as they have not replied to my question.*

*Good news today I have found Sodium Nitrite 750g Food grade on Ebay $32.24 AuD including postage to me from the Ukraine, so it is ordered and  on the way. *

*There is also Food Grade Sodium Nitrate on Ebay 200g $1.70AUD plus $10 AUD postage /200g to Thailand from the UK, I am about to order 600g if I can confirm it is food grade and they can do something with the $30AUD postage cost.*

*Baz*


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello Baz.  You beat me to it.  I was going to suggest looking on the EBay.co.uk site.  Good luck with your search.  I feel your pain.  Many things I can't get here in the U.K. cost a fortune to ship from back home in the US.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## prosinger (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Bazza,

I have lived in Rawai beach, Phuket 8 years and I do know what you are having to deal with.

I want to make my own corned beef, just for personal and friends consumption.

I am wondering if I could buy from you a small amount of sodium nitrite?

I have a friend who brought me back from the USA a 2 kg box of canning and pickling salt

but I am sure that if I use that, my beef will be grey when cured.

As you have probably gleaned from what I have already told you, I have never done any of this before, so any advice would be appreciated.

Ohhhh..... and to add insult to injury, I am a Kiwi.

Cheers mate


----------



## moikel (Dec 26, 2013)

Bazza, 
Welcome from a fellow Aussie . Have you checked out Mistygully . They have big selection of cure,pellets you name it. Can't think that shipping could be that much. Andrea s very helpful ,they are the Aussie agents for Masterbuilt.
I am sure members  would  like to see some regional Thai sausage if you are in the mood to make a batch.
Regards Mick


----------



## bazza bangtao (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi ProSinger, I will contact you when the Nitrite arrives. Happy to help out with any queries, I made a real nice batch of Cumberland Sausages a week ago the best ones yet.
Hi Moikel yes I know Mistygully they were near me in outer Melbourne be for they moved to New address. Have made many different Thai Sausages and will get them on the recipes together to post in near future.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Bazza, 
If you're getting pure nitrite just be careful mixing it. I'm sure you know it only takes less then 0.2grams to cure a Kg of meat  
I just wanted to mention it incase someone out there thought  #1 was the same as pure nitrite.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2013)

\hey Barry

Welcome to the forum.  As you can see everyone here is more than willing to help.  Question though.  What is Pasterma/Basterma?


----------



## frankbe (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Bazza , you got to a great forum here , nice recipes , nice people and a loads of info.

A tip about sea salt here in LOS : you can buy that in bulk beside Rama II road ; around Samut Songkhram --- Samut Sakhon , straight from the salt fields there.

I know... far away...

And I have an Aussie (German origine) neighbor here , retired professional sausage maker , great guy (he like beer and so do I).

He'll be living here permanently starting next year.

Enjoy the forum mate !!!


----------



## bazza bangtao (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Dan Gary and Frank,

                                   thanks for the welcome.

Frank I know the salt fields I have driven through there many times but thought it would be easy to get sea salt everywhere, my mistake I will pick up a lot next time I drive back from Bangkok. I usually stay in Hua Hin for a  night or two going to and from Korat always have a drink at Murphy's Irish Pub.

Gary, Pasterma  or  Basterma is a  Turkish / Armenian dried salted meat the original  Pastrami, it is coated with most of the ingredients used in Pastrami but it is nothing like Pastrami in taste. It is cut thin like tissue and is almost semi transparent to look at deep red in color with a powerful smell of Fenugreek seed, Cumin, Coriander seed, Garlic, Pepper, Cayenne, and Paprika. Beautiful with a cold beer exotic taste that some will love or hate.

Dan thanks for the warning, I am well aware of how to mix Sodium Nitrite and Sodium Nitrate with salt and  even have pink color powder food dye for when I mix a batch of either Prague Powder #1 or #2. Good you picked that up *SODIUM NITRITE*  "*extremely*  *dangerous stuff"*  and not to be played with by those who are new to Sausage Making or unsure of its use *a small slip up can be FATAL.*


----------



## frankbe (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi again Bazza.

I didn't went to Murphy's yet = just finished building the house here and moving...

Still a lot of work to do , but after all that , the times come to relax en enjoy.

Whenever you're passing here , give me sign if you like , and we can have a pint of Guinness at Murphy's.


----------



## bazza bangtao (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Frank, next time I am heading your way I will surely like to have a pint with you at Murphys I will let you know well before.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome to SMF.png



__ shoneyboy
__ Jan 8, 2013






Welcome from Denham Springs La ........ShoneyBoy


----------



## bazza bangtao (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi mate, the Sodium Nitrite has arrived it cost me $4.30AUD /100g, that will make 1.6kg of cure #1 mixed @ the rate of 6.25 grams to 93.75 grams of salt. Pickling Salt is just salt as far as I know so it can be used to mix the cure for your corned beef.

I am heading back to on 17th of the month so if you want some of the Nitrite give me a call well before send me your name and number as a personal message and I will call you


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 12, 2014)

Thalang… Gorgeous area. Welcome!

Brian


----------

